# Fleas????



## SensiStarFan (Jun 21, 2012)

So my grow area is in an unfinished basement which is built under half of the first floor of the house.  The rest of the area under the house is just crawl space.  Anyway, an Opossum and it's 2 babies got into the crawl space and were living there for a week or so before I could get them out.  Now I have a really bad flea problem in the basement.  If I just go down there for 2 minutes to water I end up with 4 or 5 fleas on my feet and legs.  When I lean down and look at the floor I can see them jumping all over the place.  I have tried a couple different flea bombs which worked for a day or so and I am about to go to the extreme of sprayng everything down with a bleach solution (obviously I pulled the plants from the room while all of this was going on).  
  Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone else has had this problem before and how you were able to remedy it?  Will fleas damage the plants?


Thank you,
  -SSF


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 21, 2012)

don't see how fleas could harm the girls, just the person taking care of them...

use diazinon or ortho 7 (garden powder) , kills their eggs then vacuum and repeat


----------



## ziggyross (Jun 21, 2012)

You have to treat fleas in stages. The first bomb takes out the adults but then a few days later you need to bomb again because the eggs will hatch and start the cycle over.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 21, 2012)

get rid of the fleas for your own sake, but i believe they live off the blood and flesh of living creatures i dont think they will hurt your plants.


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 21, 2012)

Raid flea Carpet & Room spray in the purple can, kills fleas, eggs and all, in one application.The plants must be removed until after you spray, but since it is not a bomb, they can be replaced as soon as the spray has been applied. I just had to spray my house last week, and I just moved my plants from one room into the other uintil I finnished the grow room, then moved them back and sprayed the rest of the house. No more flea problem. We have to spray for fleas every year here, so we are used to it.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you for the advice everyone, hopefully I can win the war here shortly.

-SSF


----------

